# I am looking for a room to live with a dog



## Bura71 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hello,
I made decisions about the arrival of the dog to London, because we both were not able to live far from each other.
I found a room for us, made &#8203;&#8203;my paperwork and I brought my beloved dog. Unfortunately, after crossing the border, I learned that we do not have a place to live ... A woman called that rented our room to another man ...
It wanders between friends, but we can not stay anywhere for a long time ..
So looking for a room to rent in the area of &#8203;&#8203;Crystal Palace.
Maybe some of you, lovers of four feet knows something about friendly home ...
The dog is medium in size, is 10 years old, is very friendly, loving and full of life mixed
Thank you in advance for any help!
Best Regards
Kasia & Troll


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Your best bet is to have a look on UK's number one property website for properties for sale and to rent. Put all your particulars in and where you are looking and see what comes up. Also look in the classifieds of the local newspapers and perhaps put a wanted add in yourself. Also a card in local newsagents windows.

I do wish you luck, but I have to say that London is probably not the easiest place to rent with a dog. Some areas are better than others.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Have you tried here?

London landlords and estate agents who have or will help to find dog friendly properties to rent in London.


----------

